# Reproduction body parts (Anyone tried them)



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

So... has anyone tried the reproduction hoods for the 68-70 GTO's ... I need a good hood and finding a good hood is just nearly impossible. I am considering getting one of the reproduction ones but I am scared it will be crap. Also interested if anyone has tried the reproduction endura bumpers. 

Any feedback would be great.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I would consider a fibreglass nose if I were you. None of them fit real well so your gonna have to fit it to the car anyway. It won't stress crack like a stocker and it wieghs 100 pounds less. 

And thats the best place to take wieght off your car.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I will let you know later this year when the 65 is done. I want a new hood for the 70 so when I get it then we can find out how well they fit. You would probably have one before I get the 65 done, but if not I will sure let you know.

The glass nose is a good idea if you brace it with some sort of crash bar behind it. All you need is some granny to pull out without seeing you.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Speak to AMES, they actually rate the products they sell. PY does also...


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I bought a repo hood for my 65, and although they come "primed and ready to paint" they need a fair amount of work to get the panel nice and straight. It did fit really well though.


----------

